# Completed James Durham on Revelation



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2019)

I have now completed reading James Durham's 1,000-page commentary on Revelation. While I would reserve judgment concerning some of his interpretations of prophecy, the doctrinal observations are often priceless and the whole book is well-worth reading. I think that he is a bit speculative at times, though he does make good arguments on behalf of the papal antichrist theory and even for the future conversion of the Jews and Israel being restored to the land.

@NaphtaliPress is working on a new three-volume edition (I think that volume one is already available), which is definitely worth investing in if you do not own the Old Paths' edition.

Thanks again to @Ed Walsh for very kindly sending me a copy of this great book for free several months ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2019)

Still waiting on some distribution info to set the print quantity. But essentially ready to go to press once that is in. I am still accepting sponsors for 2019-20 (explained at link) and prepub on volume 1 of the Durham. http://www.naphtali.com/titles/npse/


Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have now completed reading James Durham's 1,000-page commentary on Revelation. While I would reserve judgment concerning some of his interpretations of prophecy, the doctrinal observations are often priceless and the whole book is well-worth reading. I think that he is a bit speculative at times, though he does make good arguments on behalf of the papal antichrist theory and even for the future conversion of the Jews and Israel being restored to the land.
> 
> @NaphtaliPress is working on a new three-volume edition (I think that volume one is already available), which is definitely worth investing in if you do not own the Old Paths' edition.
> 
> Thanks again to @Ed Walsh for very kindly sending me a copy of this great book for free several months ago.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ADKing (Dec 4, 2019)

Is there an estimate as to when it will be available after it goes to press?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2019)

Hopefully mid January. Four or five weeks is not unheard of for turnaround but there's the last week of December in there which is not a productive week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------

